# Next Steps?



## audidawn (Sep 17, 2009)

My husband of 11 years left a couple of weeks ago to live in a different state. He not only left me behind but our three children as well. He has kept in touch with them consistently and me randomly but I am not sure what my next steps should be. One day he calls and talks about when things will be better between us...the next he calls and screams and yells. He is living with another woman who he says is just a friend but I am having a hard time believing that. I want to have hope that things can and will get 'better' (my heart talking) but know realistically that it probably never will (my mind talking). I feel like if I go ahead and file for divorce then it will finalize everything and I am shutting the door on ever getting back together and working things out but I also don't want to have false hope and pine over him either. Does anyone have any advice on what the next steps I should take are?


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

If he's living with another woman...more than likely there is something going on.

He sounds, at the very least, confused.

He's in a different state.

I would quit talking to him regarding any relationship talk. Kids stuff only.

Nothing is going to happen in the marriage with him living with another woman in another state.

Let him know that unless he wants to restore the marriage in a healthy manner...don't bother talking to you. Restoring means moving to the same town buddy and getting and getting help.


----------

